# Don't Know If They Have Ich Or Not?



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

Well things have been going good with my new piranhas, they have been eating normally, shoaling, and becoming more adventurous. I was just looking at them a few minutes ago and I can't tell if they are getting ich or if its just the silver spot coloration they are starting to develop. They are cariba piranhas, only about 1 - 1.5 inches in length each. On most of them it looks more silver, but on one (the smallest one) some look silver and a few look bigger and more white, and also on the lower part of his left eye, it looks white unlike any of the other fish's eyes. I'd post a picture but I dimmed their tank light so they become more comfortable, and they don't hold still enough for me to get a good picture with my phone. 
I have only had them since Thursday, and my Jack Dempsey has been living in the tank for almost a year without any issues of Ich, so I don't know what to think.

What do you guys think? and is there anything I can do to where if it is a small outbreak of ich to stop it from escalating and prevent it? I have aquarium salt that I have used in my live bearer brackish tanks, would I be able to keep some salt in their tank without causing them harm and to prevent any future outbreaks of ich? Just kinda worried since these are my first piranhas, don't want anything to happen to them. Thanks


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

theres plenty of ich treatments out there. ich is pretty unmistakable. what you could do in the mean time is change out the filter media and add some stress coat to the tank with aquarium salt (very little though) to promote healing. meanwhile keep an eye on the tank. 
if their appetite seems to be healthy and all else is well, chances are you have a mild case of ich. easily treatable. remember when you add fish (especially feeders) you introduce the water and all the crap from the store tank into yours. 
so always be careful when adding new additions


----------

